# Getting close!



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

Breakfast workin'


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Dan Man said:


> Breakfast workin'
> View attachment 561897


You didn't hunt this morning or just make an early exit from the blind?


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

Not yet...Slept in! 34 degrees is a little chilly in a tripod. More to come...


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Dan Man said:


> View attachment 562015


I wish we had a sign like that one our place. We have a roustabout that drives 50 mph on a dirt rd.


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

Dan Man said:


> View attachment 562015


 Careful, Dan! They're serious about those rules.
You down with Le Sonnier?


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

One Piggie...








Two Piggie...


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

hammerdown said:


> I wish we had a sign like that one our place. We have a roustabout that drives 50 mph on a dirt rd.


I hate those Tom-fooleries!


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

scend irie said:


> Careful, Dan! They're serious about those rules.
> You down with Le Sonnier?


Le Sonnier is here! They got rules to say the least; mainly centered around not letting members make management decisions. All deer film is shared and deer are approved by partner group before harvest. And the punchline is they got consistent Monsters and Big Management deer for ALL.... You break rules, you by-by; no mercy!


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

We used to pig hunt there every year. Saw plenty of bucks that looked like mesquite trees on their head!!


----------



## GreaseJunkie (May 5, 2012)

I've set packers in that ranch. For E and P they have some tough rules. Help make that landowner even more $$$


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

how much are they charging for group hog and javi hunts now? i went awhile back with a big group and had a blast


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

No day hunts on North Pasture. Maybe on South Pasture but I don't have that contact.


----------

